
The Physics of Bread - bdr
http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/indepth/2017/oct/05/the-physics-of-bread
======
burntrelish1273
Reminds me of an AvE video about DIY carbon foam.

\- Making carbon foam
[https://youtu.be/Wex_yKfrTo4](https://youtu.be/Wex_yKfrTo4)

\- Bread bowl foundry
[https://youtu.be/L-qOIO6IQWk](https://youtu.be/L-qOIO6IQWk)

------
th0ma5
Comments on the link suggest that this is a known patent troll outfit.

~~~
grzm
Yes, Intellectual Ventures is an IP outfit founded by Nathan Myrvold and
Edward Jung, both from Microsoft.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intellectual_Ventures](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intellectual_Ventures)

I think that's quite off-topic for the submission at hand, however. The
article has little (nothing?) to do with intellectual property (other than
perhaps copyright and authorship of Myrvold's upcoming book) or patents.

If you want to consider this as a reason to discount the submission, please
feel free. Perhaps even flag the submission if you feel it's inappropriate for
HN. But please don't derail what could otherwise be an interesting
conversation about bread, physics, and the history of cooking.

------
drallison
Nathan Myhrvold has a new cookbook about bread:
[https://www.amazon.com/Modernist-Bread-Nathan-
Myhrvold/dp/09...](https://www.amazon.com/Modernist-Bread-Nathan-
Myhrvold/dp/0982761058/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1509035344&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=myravold).
This complements his prize winning modernist cookbook
[https://www.amazon.com/Modernist-Cuisine-Art-Science-
Cooking...](https://www.amazon.com/Modernist-Cuisine-Art-Science-
Cooking/dp/0982761007/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1509035524&sr=8-3&keywords=myhrvold).

~~~
Isamu
Is it really $500+ for 5 volumes? I don't know why I was hoping it was going
to be affordable.

~~~
drallison
That is $562.50 reduced from $625.00 at Amazon for the 5 volume set, only
$112.50/volume or $0.21/page on pre-order. The shipping weight is 53 pounds.
While I have not seen this book, the photos are over-the-top gorgeous. There
is a wide range of ancillary materials--posters and the like--as well. If you
want to learn about bread in detail, this is may be your book.

------
contingencies
Anyone who is in to food physics (food technologists / mechanical engineers /
analytical chemists / biologists / applied machine learners) and is looking
for a creative and interesting job, please get in touch.

